# Off shore fishing South Carolina



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi All,

So this weekend depending on the weather my buddy and I are going to try some off-shore fishing. We were thinking about hitting BP-25 and a bit further out. My buddy has been out there before but
I really want to try bottom fishing for Grouper, Snapper, etc. This would be my first time. I want to make sure we go out there with the right stuff and this is my first time and trying to learn all I can before we go as well as my buddy

We have the right set-ups for rods and reels, but want to make sure I am using the right rigs and bait.

For Grouper I was thinking a Carolina Rig with say a 7/0 hook, 3 to 4 feet of 100 pound mono leader. We will be fishing like 60-100 or so feet of water. how much weight would i need to hold bottom?
I am not sure if we have enough line to anchor which I want to do, but if we drift what kind of weight would I be looking at. Gonna use egg sinkers.

As for snapper and other things was going to use the same 100 pound mono and tie a standard 2 hook bottom rig, with some smaller hook like 4/0 or 5/0

As for bait we are going to bring live mullet, squid, cigar minnows. and we can hook on some other small live fish for the grouper if we get some.

I also have some 4 to 6 oz spro's I can tip with squid, would that work as well?


This is all new to me so I am trying to piece everything together. Any recommendations, suggestions please chime in. I am not sure how off base I am. Its a good ride out there and want to make sure we are equipped

Thanks!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

You may experince twisting on the way down in deep water. A long leader will helecopter on the way down. Either shorten your leader or make some two dropper rigs with the weight on bottom. use the same bait you were going to use. The amount of weight will depend on the amount of drift. We always started out with 8 oz and went up from there. I would throw out a bouy and drift off of that.When the fish stop biting you move back to the bouy and start a new drift. Good luck.


----------



## chrisp1981 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I wound up tying some dropper rigs, and going with a 3 way swivel set-up for the other rig type. I have a ton of bank singers 6 oz and up instead of having to dump a bunch of money on the egg singers for the Carolina rigs. Got the hooks and other stuff I needed so should be all set. 

Hopefully we will produce some fish!


----------

